# Health issues in rescue poodles.



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Yay--congrats on deciding to rescue! 

My rescues have all been miniature poodles, and I tend to rescue those deemed "unadoptable" so my experience won't be the norm. My first rescue ("Brandy") was a 14.8 yoa apricot poodle with diabetes and blind from the resulting cataracts. He belonged to an elderly couple and the wife was devastated when her husband passed from a heart condition. Then Brandy became ill (diabetes) so she dumped him at the vet and asked that he be euthanized. The vet convinced her to sign him over, she put him on Petfinder and voila--he joined my pack. Other than the diabetes, he was a healthy, beautiful mini apricot boy! He was fed a horrible diet by his original owners, which may have contributed to his diabetes. As I was provided his ENTIRE vet record, I noted that he was also very overweight most of his life. He also had periodontal disease and a collapsed trachea, etc. 

My second rescue ("Lord Byron") was a stray we believe was a backyard breeder stud dog. He was a white mini, approximately 13 or 14 yoa. He was a gorgeous dog with coal black eyes. He passed a year and a half later from inoperable cancer (hemangiosarcoma). He had a fused spine (looked like a little, fluffy camel!) and a collapsed trachea, periodontal disease, etc. Such a sweet, little dog. 

My third rescue ("Merlin"), who just joined me on the 17th, is a Cabryn silver poodle who belonged to another breeder who was retiring (sudden). He's a retired stud dog and is _gorgeous_!! He's in good health thus far, with the exception of his teeth. At 5.5 years of age, he was missing a number of teeth (??) and just had another dozen extracted due to periodontal disease. Blood work was normal and I know he's 'optigen certified'(?) normal because I've got his pedigree, etc. etc. 

So, in short, if you rescue an adult, you'll know what you're getting going in (or I would think so at least). Anyone know when the congenital diseases start to manifest?? 

ETA: I'm also finding that there are a lot of AKC registered poodles in rescue these days (the breeder who had Merlin also had 4 females, and two male headed for rescue). The rescues will often give you the breeder's info and/or pedigree so you can do some research before adopting--I know this breeder requested that the rescue pass on her information in case the adoptees had questions, etc. I personally don't mind taking on a dog with a few health issues because I have an autoimmune disease myself (Celiac's)! 

Good luck! Rescuing poodles is so much fun and you really can't go wrong. They need you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My second standard was a rescue. Before she was returned to the breeder that I got her from (byb) she had spent 90% of her live either tied to a chain outside or in a crate. During her two years of life before me she got groomed maybe 4-5 times max, each time having to be shaved down completely due to matting.

I guess it helps that I knew a couple of the other standards from the litter. I know they weren't tested, and everyone was HUGE! Males 30 inches, and Vienna is 25 inches. One brother has epilepsy, and Vienna has had an episode that was almost a seizure. Other then that, she's been very healthy, great temperament, and just a great girl to be around.










(She's tied in the pic, but only because I wanted to get a picture outside! They're very much indoor dogs, going outside to potty, chew a raw bone, or to go hiking with us.)


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

So if I adopted an adult who seemed healthy I probably wouldn't have issues, and the dog I find might even have papers where I could look up its breeding/history? Cool! 
I really wouldn't mind a few health issues, I just want to avoid major vet bills often, or getting a dog either crippled or with a terminal illness...part of what attracted me to poodles is their athleticism, and as this is really my first dog, having even less time with it would really suck.
If I adopted a 5 or six year old would I need to worry about hips/knees at all?

By the way, Vienna's beautiful, I know how hard it can be to get good pictures of animals lol.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I got the AKC registration for Merlin and just sent in the transfer request. I also have his pedigree and know who his parents are, etc. I've even been in contact with his actual breeder for more info on him!  

This is just one example, but there were 6 AKC registered poodles from this one breeder going to rescue. Beautiful, friendly poods! I adopted Merlin and the other five went to Poodle Rescue of Connecticut and Watchtung Poodle Rescue (NJ). They're not listed on either site yet (I keep checking). The breeder told me that two of them had potential homes already, but the rescue wouldn't tell her which ones. (I predict it was a phantom male and a phantom female. Both were 3 yoa and the male was from the Czech Republic, making him somewhat unique.)

It seems that breeders aren't immune to this failing economy, and a number are going out of business and having to "rehome" their dogs. Carolina Poodle Rescue seems to get a lot in this category! (It makes me sad.)

So with any luck you should be able to find a lovely, purebred poodle with few health problems (aside from those consistent with neglect) and a solid temperament. And most--if not all--rescues neuter/spay and vet their pups and that includes a teeth cleaning. 

As for hips/knees, I may be wrong but I think it's primarily toys who have the luxating patellas and standards who have hip displaysia. I've had all miniatures (5 total to date) and haven't had either problem. Isn't there a hip certification? I may be way off base but the standard owners/breeders should be able to answer that question. Mine do take a Glucosamine/Chrondroitin supplement just in case (as they still run with me on occasion). 

Where do you live? I was also drawn to the breed for their athletic ability. They make great running partners!!

Keep us posted! I can't wait until a poodle adopts you so you can gush along with the rest of us.


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool, I'm more comfortable now about adopting a poodle. Thanks!

I believe toys have luxating patellas, standards have hip dysplasia, and minis have both. There's also a bunch of other problems besides those. I looked through everything once and standards had the most, then minis, then toys. 
There are at least two tests for hips, OFA and then a different one. I know there are also checks for eyes, knees, and I think thyroid. I wonder if you could just go in and get those things checked? But I guess it would cost a whole lot if you could.

I live in the city, with a nice yard and not much traffic and all. Then I'm at the river most weekends where there's more room for exploring (and we could probably hang out with my friend and her aussie part of the time). Right now I don't get much of my exercise at home, but I plan on going for at least two walks and run more daily when I get my poodle. Especially if I end up with a standard, which I'm currently leaning towards after actually adding up food expenses and then comparing the work and difficulty to my horse.

Haha, I can't wait to be adopted either! I probably won't even start really looking until next year, because I'm currently saving up for the initial adoption fee, but I can promise a picture or 60 when I bring home my perfect poodle.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Kaylee said:


> Cool, I'm more comfortable now about adopting a poodle. Thanks!
> 
> I believe toys have luxating patellas, standards have hip dysplasia, and minis have both. There's also a bunch of other problems besides those. I looked through everything once and standards had the most, then minis, then toys.
> There are at least two tests for hips, OFA and then a different one. I know there are also checks for eyes, knees, and I think thyroid. I wonder if you could just go in and get those things checked? But I guess it would cost a whole lot if you could.
> ...


Sounds like an ideal home for a poodle of any size. I'm pretty new to this forum but I think there are some breeders on board and they can answer the health cert question. Optigen something or other is one and PRA or ??? It's all Greek to me!  

You have a horse? I grew up with horses--I've had Arabians and Thoroughbreds and I miss them. If you're used to caring for a horse, a poodle will prove no trouble at all (the only difference being they live in your house). LOL


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, right now I half-lease a horse (on full board at a stable) but I'm the only one leasing and the only other attention he gets is a couple light lessons a week. Even though I'm not out every day and I don't have to be there just to muck out and feed, he's a big guy and trying to keep him healthy and ridden is a lot of work. I'm hoping that this and having animals all my life will help me when applying to rescues, I don't know if they'll even look twice with a minor as the primary caregiver who hasn't owned a dog before.

I was thinking a toy or maybe mini because I'm new to dogs and pretty small. But then my logic for that collapsed when I thought about how easy a 500 lb animal is for me to handle, so now I'm thinking a standard might actually be easier for me to train.

What did you do with your horses? I ride hunter/jumper, just small jumps because Bentley can't do much higher anymore and I only recently started jumping. We have mostly thoroughbreds and quarter horses around too, and they're all great horses.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I used to ride dressage mostly. My last horse was a retired racehorse (T-bred) and a handful. We hoped the dressage would help him focus and help with his flexibility, etc. (Not.)  They sure are a lot of work and expensive to keep, but I miss them. 

You might be able to find a really small standard (or an oversized miniature). I have the latter (black dog in pics below). You can't go wrong with either!


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Dressage always looks like fun, it's cool that you used to do it. I can't imagine trying to do 30 meter circles and things, sometimes I have problems doing a round circle.
The ex-racehorses I've known have been hard to handle too, even though they were both in their teens. There seem to be two types of thoroughbreds, the light fast racehorse type and then stockier, quieter horses. The guy I lease is a thoroughbred and he almost looks like a warmblood. I couldn't imagine a world without horses. 

Yeah, I was planning on maybe looking for a smaller standard or a larger mini. I heard they're also more like standards in temperament, too (if there is a difference, some people say they're all the same except for size, but others say they aren't).


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not sure what part of the country you are from BUT if you are on the South East/Mid East coast then I highly suggest Carolina Poodle Rescue in Western South Carolina. I adopted Leif my small standard from them & he is fantastic. When I applied I was looking for a Large Mini/Moyen sized dog, specifically for grooming Competitions. When I had talked with Donna at the time she had 4 in mind. I wasn't able to get out to SC for a full month but when I did it was a great experience. Two Mini's had gone to new homes, 1 had a Cherry eye & wouldn't work & the last I actually did take outside to meet all 4 of our dogs but that Mini didn't want anything to do with walking or meeting my dogs. I didn't press the issue. The next suggestion was a Small Standard & I was hesitant at first but with reassurance that YES he was a small Spoo I said yup, I'll see him. When he struted his stuff from the back I knew then & there that was our dog. He was confident, all our dogs loved him & he was in our car going home with us. My DH renamed him before we even signed the paperwork. We knew immediately. He is fantastic & in 2 wks is going to his first grooming competition.
I have NO background on him. Just that he was plucked off the streets of Charlotte NC in a matted mess of a state, intact & wandering.

CPR does some health screening, temperment screening & S/N before they leave unless they are puppies. Which yes, they do sometimes have puppies.
You are taking as much chance on a Rescue as you would with a BYB. But at least your money is going back into the care of Rescue Poodles instead of the pockets of a BYB.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Kaylee--
Dressage with the retired racehorse was like running a marathon. Exhausting! (As I'm sure you can imagine.) 

I can't wait until you get your poodle! I predict you'll be a great poodle mom. 

And *3dogs* is right--CPR is a top-notch rescue (never been but I do sponsor dogs there) and they always seem to have so many poodles in need of homes, and are quick to respond via e-mail, etc.


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love to go to CPR, it sounds great with all the selection and the way they do things. Problem is it's ten hours away from where I live. But, I'm thinking if I could get someone to go with me, I'm considering it.
Sounds crazy, huh...


----------

